# 50W LED at DealExtreme



## JB01245 (Jul 27, 2007)

There are some intersting new LED's available on DealExtreme

50W
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5766

10W
http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5876


----------



## Masterrer (Jul 27, 2007)

The 50W one is really interesting, although it's not very efficient with just 34lm/W and a crazy price…


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jul 29, 2007)

The 50 watt led is a nice thought, but it does need to come up some with efficiency before it will outclass any of the 35-50 watt hid lamps imho.

Some Cree dies in there ought to fix that right up, since they are often near 100 lumens per watt these days with no special ballasts needed.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 29, 2007)

A spammer's post and the subsequent discussion about it have disappeared from this thread. Continue on topic, nothing has happened here 
bernie


P.S.: the other posts have been removed to save the thread and to avoid exposure of the SPAM


----------

